# Suche 120hz Monitor



## Tyris (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo ich suche einen guten 120 hz Monitor und weiß da langsam echt nicht mehr weiter , Ich habe schon zich test von ACER GD245HQ , LG W2363d und Asus VG236H gelesen und ich muß sagen alle haben mir nicht soo gut gefallen der Acer soll einen hohen input lag haben und einen echt miesen schwarzwert und dazu noch ein Blauesleuchten unten rechts in der ecke . Der LG soll angeblich eine echt miese interpolation haben , schlechte ausleuchtung und laut prad nur zufriedenstellend für Hardcore gamer . der Asus war schnell bei mir unten durch da dieser eine Spiegelnde Oberfläche hat  . Also habe ich beschlossen den Benq XL 2140t zu kaufen und dieser ging nach 2 Tagen wieder zurück , nicht unbedingt wegen dem starken backlight bleeding damit hätte ich mich noch irgendwie anfreunden können aber ich hatte auch noch 3 rote Pixel fehler fast mittig und das ging mal gar nicht . Hat jemand gute erfahrungen mit dem LG oder Acer monitor gemacht ? wäre nett wenn mir jemand ein tipp geben könnte welchen ich kaufen sollte . Der Samsung 2233 rz kommt bei mir nicht in frage da ich doch gern Full HD haben möchte und auch ab und zu Blu Ray 3d schauen möchte .

Mein System :

I7 930
Win 7 64 bit
Asus 580 GTX
8gb Ram

Brauche den Monitor fürs gameing und blu ray 3d schauen wobei da verständlich das Gameing im vordergrund ist . Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen wäre echt nett .


----------



## montecuma (7. Januar 2011)

Probier doch dein Glück nochmal mit dem Benq, wenn der dir eigentlich ganz ok war... Pixelfehler kann's immer geben - zurück damit und gut is.


----------



## Tyris (7. Januar 2011)

Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht , nur derzeit bekommt man den Monitor echt schlecht darum wollte ich vorher erstmal meinungen von Leuten hören die den acer oder LG haben um sie mal aus zu probieren .


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Januar 2011)

monitore mit 120 hz zwischen 240 und 500 euro..


120 HZ Monitor 27 bei idealo.de

gruss


----------



## recKeD (7. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich hab den Acer und bin im Grunde echt zufrieden damit, ich für meinen Teil find den Schwarzwert allgemein nicht besonders gut bei TFT's aber hey ...

zum Inputlag ... naja da du kein ProGamer bist wirst du das wohl nicht bemerken  ich bin von einem Samsung BW226 gewechselt und hab keine Schlieren mehr, wovon ich sehr begeistert bin zumal auch das bild als solches besser aussieht als vorher .

btw ich nutz kein 3D Vision daher kann ich zu der 3D leistung nichts sagen aber laut Tests soll er wohl der beste sein Ghosting tritt wohl sehr viel geringer auf als bei der Konkurrenz, kann das aber wie gesagt nicht beurteilen da ich mir den Monitor hauptsächlich wegen der 120Hz für 2D gekauft habe.

Zum blauen Leuchten in der rechten unteren Ecke kann ich nur sagen das das bei mir nicht der Fall ist evtl haben die ein Montagsmodell erwischt(?)

Falls du dir nicht sicher sein solltest bestell ihn dir doch und guck ihn dir mal an und wenn er dir nicht gefallen sollte schick ihn zurück.

mfg recKeD


----------



## Tyris (8. Januar 2011)

Viele behaupten das der Monitor wie ein Stromkasten brummen soll ist das bei dir auch so ? es soll aber nur im 120hz betrieb so sein .


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. Januar 2011)

derzeit gibt es keine 120 hz monitore mit vernünftiger auflösung.nur die Beschränkten 23er mit 1920-1080 wo man nicht sicher ist ob der panel auch 1:1 beherscht.Können die wenigsten


----------



## recKeD (8. Januar 2011)

@ Tyris

nein ein brummen hab ich bei meinem Monitor (dauerhaft 120Hz Modus) nicht aber am oberen und unteren Rand ist er heller ... das fällt aber nur bei einem rein schwarzen Bild auf ansonsten hab ich aber nichts zu bemängeln und da das im Alltag nicht weiter auffällt kann ich sehr gut damit leben (das fällt aber deutlicher auf je näher man sich am Monitor befindet bzw wenn man den Blickwinkel verändert in der Vertikalen).

Ich hab meinen seit dem Releas kann sein das die später ein paar änderungen vorgenommen haben an den Bauteilen um etwas geld einzusparen und es daher häufiger zu diesem Brummen kommt...

Wie gesagt bestell ihn dir und guck am besten selber und entscheide dann
 btw wenn du das 3D Vision Kit nutzt dann wird das bild im Alllgemeinen etwas dunkler was evtl dem Schwarzwert zugute kommt...

Ich für meinen Teil bin zufrieden mit dem Monitor und werd ihn auch weiterhin empfehlen sofern man nach einem 120Hz Monitor sucht, wer auf besonders satte Farben wert legt und dem die 3D-Unterstützung unwichtig ist dem würd ich eher zu einem Samsung BX2450 raten (der hat eine tolle Farbgebung und ist auch zum Zocken bestens geeignet, allerdings hat mein Bruder damals wie er ihn in betrieb genommen hat, recht viel Zeit benötigt um ihn zu justieren)

mfg recKeD


----------

